# The King of Woe



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*Major Derping here:*













*"I'm too good to have my picture taken" (diva dog, lol):*













*"Hiiiiii!"* 












*My Basset Love:*


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the expressions! Such a good looking pack!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how precious!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

d'awwwh they're adorable!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i couldn't help but notice....no one could help but notice how well endowed your basset hound is. no wonder he looks so proud.

your other dogs are beautiful, even the sad one and he is so sad.

you also have great taste in ceramic flour/sugar/coffee jars. i have the same ones.....


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Great pictures! Your pack is just adorable.  Keep em' coming!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pics!! Love them all!


----------

